# Ontario BTS,Who is going?



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm starting this post again since the last one was lost with the website problems. So,who plans on attending this year? Mary and I will be there from Thursday evening to Sunday.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ Rutalj and I will see you guys on Saturday.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning to go. Getting hungry just thinking about it








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there....I hope.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The Door Hollow Shortline will be there sporting an all new look, at least on the mountain end. We've been working on a new mountain and a new section to slightly increase the length of the layout. The "display shelf" across the front of the layout has been replaced with two new sidings so that more trains can be staged and be ready to rotate to the main line. We've been working on these changes since early February and still have much to do. 

All this is a result of buying a larger trailer to carry it to the shows. I hope all the new stuff fits in the new trailer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too..... Will arrive late Thursday.... 

Not sure about JJ....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Submitted my exhibition package at the beginning of the year, emailed the organizer two weeks ago, called the organizer & left a message last week, no replies to either.....









....so I'll be there Saturday, sans Pizza.










BTW I already recieved a new schedule of shows and an invite to apply again from the GTE organizer.










I have some things I want to do to the pizza to be ready for the GTE in September, and without any kind of feedback to date from the BTS folks, I don't want to wait until after this show to start those changes, so without even a courtesy"thanks but no thanks" email I'm not going to worry about it, and just show up and see the sights, hopefully Hans wont have the new 0-6-0 switcher from Piko there yet so I wont be tempted to spend money I dont have.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMTP (She Who Must Take Pictures) & I will be there ...

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be there along with Dan from Eaglewings. 

Stan, 
Can I count on you to help set up the display track in which can run live steam and sparkie's on it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I count on you to help set up the display track in which can run live steam and sparkie's on it.*run live steam *and sparkie's on it.[/b] 
I knew the show had gone to the dogs in recent years, but really!!! Sparkies running on the live steam track? Simply appalling!!







Is *NOTHING* sacred anymore?

Must be Bush's fault.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Apr 2012 09:03 PM 

Must be Bush's fault.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 24 Apr 2012 08:50 PM 
I will be there along with Dan from Eaglewings. 

Stan, 
Can I count on you to help set up the display track in which can run live steam and sparkie's on it. As always, Mark.... Might need a couple of extra hands.... My right hand still isn't working at 100%....

Should I bring my own tools???????


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

"run live steam and *sparkie's on it"* 

It ain't the first time


















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It ain't the first time
Blasphemer!!! [/b]STONE HIM!!!!![/b]


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tommie;

That boxcar must be full of spent plutonium. After all, it requires an PA ABBA set to pull it!









Thanks for the photo.

Have fun,
David Meashey

P.S. Think those are six wheel trucks under the diesels - not sure.

Dwight;

Are models of electric locomotives still Sparkies? After all, they are operating prototypically.









Just curious.

Johnson bar in the company notch,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Apr 2012 11:10 PM 
It ain't the first time
Blasphemer!!! [/b]STONE HIM!!!!![/b]


Look I'd just had a lovely dinner and all I said was that piece of Halibut was good enough to run on the live steam track.....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave - if it ain't steam... well, you know.Look I'd just had a lovely dinner and all I said was that piece of Halibut was good enough to run on the live steam track..... LOL!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Dave - if it ain't steam... well, you know." 

Dwight; 

Yeah, maybe. I love steam as well, but I also had GG1s and Silverliners bring me back and forth between college and home. Hence the appreciation for 1:1 electrics. While pantographs flexing along the catenary may not be as dynamic as the thrashing of drive rods, the "pants" are still pretty cool to watch. I'm glad I got to ride behind the GG1s while they still worked for the PRR. They were impressive machines. Relatively quiet, but they just "oozed" power. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwight, 

The Sparkies started running because you were not present at the last one...So you better be in attendance so you can be the sheriff.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I am _supremely_[/b] disappointed in you Mark for allowing this travesty to happen.







There goes the neighborhood.







Now we'll _never_[/b] get rid of the riff raff.









And not just sparlies, but _DISMAL_[/b] sparkies to boot!!!







Looks like something Greg would run.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 26 Apr 2012 07:25 AM 
Looks like something Greg would run.









Ha, ha, ha, ha, HAAAAAA, ha...... 

I know who dood it...









I can not tell a lie... It was me....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I kinda figured. You really know how to hurt a guy Stan...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! 

Well, since the Santa Fe never had that type of loco, it would not be me running them... Now if it was a brace of E8's, maybe it would have been me... but, I was not aware the steam track supported DCC ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg... the subtle distinction escapes me. A garbage scow by any other name - hehehe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, would it make a difference if it was gas turbine powered like the Wada? 

Not really steam, but a self propelled unit based on something other than electricity? 

perhaps 1/2 credit? ;-) 

That could be cool... 


Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, would it make a difference if it was gas turbine powered like the Wada? To me? No.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, steam turbine:


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I won't be at the BTS this year. So I'll miss seeing Tommy, Dwight, and the rest of the MLS gang.







Have fun and post lots of pictures. 

Greg, that's a great video of the Dampfsprinter. What a beauty! Even Dwight can't complain about that running on a live steam track!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Even Dwight can't complain about that running on a live steam track! Wanna bat? hehehe 

Actually, I'm just having some fun (as I'm sure most of you are aware). Bob Pope had his live dismal running at DH the one year I managed to make it there. He even let me run it.  

Greg - the Lego steam turbine in the 2nd vid belones to David Wegmuller, a local guy. I've seen it running many times. 

Stan the Blasphemer had one of his sparkie units running on the steam track as long ago as the Queen Mary Show.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Matter of fact Bob Pope had two of the dismals running at DH this year.







Now Dwight it's time to return to DH. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Dwight it's time to return to DH.Yeah, maybe the upcoming 2013 DH I'll be able to go again. It's usually a matter of vacation time - the wife and I both take the last two weeks of Dec off every year and by the time DH gets here, I'm tapped out. However this coming year should be different as I shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK the show is only two weeks away any one else planning on going? 

I've been trying since January to get kind of reply from the BTS organizers but to this date nothing. I'm not alone apparently. Communications have been poor compared to the SWGRS and the GTE folks. Very frustrating from a would be exhibitors pov. 

Anyway hope more people can make it? I'll be lurking around Saturday wearing my big ass hat so say hi.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Friday for setup.


----------



## Bodie Bailey (Jan 22, 2008)

I should be there Saturday


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Off to the airport in about an hour. I sure hope there is a better MLS turnout this year than last.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Alot still show up, I see familiar faces every year. I think the biggest difference is theres no single congregation point anymore, visitation seams split between the Door Hollow, the Del Oro, and the Live Steam track, maybe one of them could keep an MLS sign in sheet.


REMEMBER TO WEAR YOUR BADGES[/b]


if ya still got'em


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

STILL have my badge! See you folks Saturday. Major buying trip for me this year.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm here. 
just sitting in the lobby of the Radisson relaxing 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and I have my MLS badge AND my Duncan Gold badge!!! 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, I found Tommy sitting in the lobby.... Paul and Mary arrived, we chatted for a bit and went for a very nice seafood dinner at the restaurant in The Bass '"Pro Shop...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ARE YOU HAVING FUN YET


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryanne and I were there yesterday helping setup Door Hollow and Del Oro, we will be there again Sunday...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Busy morning. Looks like the turnout was pretty good. I caught up with Bob, Sandra and Don and the updates to the DHS and already pilfered a few ideas for the pizzas, and I had a productive talk with the show organizer so fingers crossed for some pizza at the show next year. I came armed for Bear purchase wise. Left with a kitten instead (no one had any BB wheelsets. So picked up one LGB tender drive, a resin bldg, and a couple detail bits) and some bad news (for me) that Piko's 0-6-0 switcher due out later this year will now get factory sound (that i dont want) so will it get a corresponding price increase which will now put it at $300-$400. As the eager beaver said, "dam it all!"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Day one of the show has come and gone and I'll echo Victor's positive comments. There are lots of layouts of all scales and gauges which were enjoyed by a whole lot of families with children. 

The G gauge vendor's booths that were piled high with stock at the beginning of the show were noticably reduced by 3 PM. Lots and lots of stuff going out the door...

All in all, I would say, it's been a very good show.... We'll see what today brings.

Carla and Gary were there to record the event and images will be posted as she has a chance to prepare them...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to make it down again this year. I was looking forward to seeing everyone again.

I must say I _am_ surprised that no one has posted so much as a single photo so far. Time was when the photos and reports started coming out Thursday, with more on Friday and a crapload by multiple people by Saturday nght. Used to be quite an event. Shows how much things have changed I guess.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Jun 2012 08:34 AM 
I'm sorry I wasn't able to make it down again this year. I was looking forward to seeing everyone again.

I must say I _am_ surprised that no one has posted so much as a single photo so far. Time was when the photos and reports started coming out Thursday, with more on Friday and a crapload by multiple people by Saturday night. Used to be quite an event. Shows how much things have changed I guess.








Russ Rutalj and I went yesterday. Arrived about 9:45 to a long line waiting to get in. Went through the door and was a little shocked to see that the vendors only occupied about half the hall and modular layouts of all scales occupying the remainder. Met Paul Burch and Jonathan at the EMW booth. Jonathan had some very good deals. I ended up purchasing another Airwire T5000. Went over to see Pete Comley at Sunset Valley with Paul. Bought enough aluminum rail, turnouts and crossings to finish the layout. Also switch stands and ground throws. As always, a great show price on this stuff!


Then off to see Al at Airwire, talking about a problem I "thought I had" with a G2 decoder, in my new BBT drive Connie. He had solved my "problem" by numerous e-mails last week and I wanted to personally thank him for all his help. Paul Burch (the Guru of Airwire) was a very big help and set me in the right direction.

Dwight, Los Angeles Live Steamers had a big booth there! They were drawing quite a crowd! One of the folks in the booth actually brought his new OS Mogul. This is their first offering in 7 1/2 inch gauge. All brass and stainless steel, including the tender- NO fiberglass! $21,500 out the door as a kit. Six 18" square by 6 foot boxes with everything to build this beauty. He and his doctor neighbor, built this in five WEEKS and the first time out at LALS, it steamed perfectly. The owner said the ONLY problem was the "engineer" learning how to fire with coal. There is a video on Discover Live Steam, showing four of these locomotives "quadruple heading" last week at the meet.

Met Josh Updike (Park Designer, back in the old days of MyLargeScale) first time face to face. Phil Dippel, Josh and I discussed how the hobby is changing to a very small niche of folks now. Everyone saying the same thing......the terrible economy is weeding out all but a very few. It's sad to see.

Talked to Randy at Pacific Coast about an Armstrong turntable for my layout. He is back to working a fulltime job again and has about a year long wait to get what you want from him. Always great talking to him.

Russ went over to talk to Hans at Goast Coast to see about a "circus train". Hans had some great prices as usual.

Visited over at the live steam track and saw Tommy, Howard and others. There just didn't seem to be the old "meeting place" type of atmosphere there used to be. Things change, I'm afraid. It might have been different over at the hotel for the folks staying there. Maybe Stan, Paul and Tommy will weigh in on this.

With the rumored demise of the SWGRS show at Fairplex in November, Hobbyists in Southern California might be hurting for a big show in the near future.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, I went and took a lot of pictures of the USA Trains booth and the USA Trains prices at Al Kramer's booth. I posted these last night to the USA Trains Registry group (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/usatrainsgregistry/) but they are available to everyone from my Flickr feed: http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminshell/sets/72157630021127112/


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a great time at the show. Friday morning was spent setting up the live steam track with Howard, Stan and Harry.

On Saturday the Dealers that I was looking for were there. I was able to talk to Axel (Train-Li USA) and looked at his ProSwitch switches. The curved switches gave me some ideas for the future. I ordered some straight switches and a crossing to make a double crossover. Then it was off to Sunset Valley to get some fittings and also the pneumatics for the double crossover. Pete had a demonstration of his switch stand which would turn when you toggled the pneumatic switch. Another future purchase?

On Friday I had picked up an LGB Genesis A and B Unit from Stan that had been set up for a battery car so I went to Jonathon and Laura for the Airwire and electronics to get those running. When I wasn’t over at the Door Hollow, Del Oro or just walking around, you could find me at the live steam track next to Mark at Silver State and Dan at Eaglewings.

Paul Burch and I had a discussion with CVP about a minor problem we both have of the Phoenix sound ramping up when we turn off the transmitter. It’s still under discussion.









I spent alot of time just looking and wishing. Accucraft, USA Trains, Bachmann, Gold Coast, BridgeMasters, Phil’s Narrow Gauge and Pacific Coast were some of them.

Sunday my daughter Grace (of the Rio Gracie) joined me in walking around and enjoying the show. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By benshell on 03 Jun 2012 10:23 AM 
Hi everyone, I went and took a lot of pictures of the USA Trains booth and the USA Trains prices at Al Kramer's booth. I posted these last night to the USA Trains Registry group (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/usatrainsgregistry/) but they are available to everyone from my Flickr feed: http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminshell/sets/72157630021127112/ 

Well done, Ben.... Great images.... 

Good seeing you...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like ou like USA trains. Cant wait for the auto racks, sure do look nice. Later RJD


----------

